# Hello from Connecticut!



## Matt Bryers (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello All!

My name is Matt Bryers.  I am the owner and head-instructor of the Jiu-Jitsu and Strength Academy in Cromwell, CT.  My main areas of training / teaching are Reality-Based Self-Defense, Combative Jiu-Jitsu, Defence Lab - DNA Fight Science and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.  I am also a strength-coach and have a strong passion for strength and performance training for marital arts and athletes.

I'm looking to collaborate with other passionate martial artists who love to train, improve their skill-set, and genuinely want to help improve the lives of others by sharing, teaching and training martial arts / self-defense.

I look forward to interacting with you all!  Ossss!

Matt


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 14, 2015)

welcome to Martial talk. 
You say your a strength coach  where did you get you training in this field and did you get a degree in a related science?


----------



## Matt Bryers (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you for the reply!

I am a: Certified TRX Instructor, Certified DVRT Instructor, Certified HKC (Kettlebell Instructor), and Certified WSM Strongman Coach under Derek Poundstone.  I did most of my strongman / powerlifting related training privately with Derek Poundstone and his coach (also in Connecticut)

I also pursued other areas of strength and performance training to increase my knowledge.  I am looking a lot into Onnit Academy too.  They've got a lot of great ideas and training methodologies.  I have also attended some CrossFit seminars / certs as well as Olympic Lifting.  I have a lot of respect for CrossFit - but I decided it was something I did not want to pursue.

At my school (Jiu-Jitsu and Strength Academy: Jiu-Jitsu and Strength Academy - Cromwell CT Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Self-Defense Strength Training we offer a variety of strength and performance related classes.  I mostly with our Jiu-Jitsu athletes and Strongman competitors.  My wife and other coaches work with the performance training for our "regular" clients.

No - I do not have a degree in exercise science.  If I could rewind my education, I definitely would have pursued one.  Now, being 37 years old and running my Academy.... it just doesn't make sense for me to pursue one.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 14, 2015)

thanks for the answer. you have had the training so you know your stuff.
not being from Conn.
I do not know what goes into a certification in these things but I'm sure it is technical and involves much time in learning
may I enquirer what DNA fight science is?  I know what DNA is but do not understand how it applies to fighting
no I am not trying to be a smart *** Im interested in figuring out what this is and I thank you for taking the time to explain it to me


----------



## Matt Bryers (Jan 14, 2015)

No worries!  I question people all the time when they say "this and that".  I expect it 

Yes, there's a lot of time, training and studying that goes into each of these - along with the experience of training myself, competing in strongman competitions, and training others.

Defence Lab was formerly known as Keysi Fighting Method.  Defence Lab is basically the "laboratory" or a place of study.  The main program we teach is called: DNA Fight Science.  This has some multiple meanings.

First: DNA actually stands for Defence -N- Attack. Meaning that the movements and techniques are defensive and offensive at the same time.  When you are defending, you're actually attacking - or - setting up an attack from a strong defense.  

Second: DNA also means that it's in our "DNA" or that its instinctual.  Every human's first and most primary nature is to survive.  We have an in-built survival mechanism.  But in this modern world, those instincts have gone silent.  We don't need them all the time.  But, when you watch people get hit or attacked, they have a strong flinch response (instinctual survival).  Their hands either go up to cover their head, or they reach out their arms to somehow stop the attack, or some other similar response.  _Note: Tony Blauer also talks a great deal about the "flinch response" and survival -  good info if you can find it_.  The training we do taps into those responses that are in our "DNA" and teaches students to use them to "Defend and Attack".

Lastly, the words: "Fight Science".  This is something that is really important to me.  DNA is not just a "set" martial art with it's set of techniques.  It's evolving and adapting through hard training and true study of combatives.  I compare it a lot to Jiu-Jitsu.

I have been training Jiu-Jitsu for over 15 years.  I have a black belt in Kobukai Ju-Jitsu and a BJJ brown belt under Rafael "Formiga" Barbosa.  One of the most amazing things about Jiu-Jitsu is that it's always evolving.  The techniques and principles used today are far-evolved compared to the techniques and concepts used 5-10 years ago.  The reason why.... because students and teachers are allowed to flow, tap into their creativity, and TEST it on a daily basis.  

DL / DNA are the same way.  Learn it (learn the techniques).  Fatigue it (drill it).  Stress it Out: (Spar / Live Scenarios).

For me personally, if you're not spending at least a 1/3 of your training actually sparring, rolling, or stressing it out - then you're never going to learn how to defend yourself.

.... Long response.  I seem to be in a writing mood today.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 14, 2015)

Matt I thank you for your time in answering my questions.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## K-man (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome to MT. Sounds like you provide some great training.


----------



## dominate_warrior (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome You sound like you know your stuff!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Matt Bryers (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks guys!  I'm impressed - great community!


----------



## Buka (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Matt.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk Matt!


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

Matt Bryers said:


> Hello All!
> 
> My name is Matt Bryers.  I am the owner and head-instructor of the Jiu-Jitsu and Strength Academy in Cromwell, CT.  My main areas of training / teaching are Reality-Based Self-Defense, Combative Jiu-Jitsu, Defence Lab - DNA Fight Science and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.  I am also a strength-coach and have a strong passion for strength and performance training for marital arts and athletes.
> 
> ...



Welcome. Nice to meet someone from Connecticut. We're not that far.


----------



## MJS (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard Matt!


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome along, sure you will have fun around here!


----------



## Instructor (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  It sounds like you have a great program!


----------



## LibbyW (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome Matt, have fun


----------

